# General > Birdwatching >  Common Redpoll

## wavy davy

Had one of these yesterday yaffling up niger seed big time and chasing off Siskins and Goldfinches. Luckily it hung around as I was rushing backwards and forwards to the computer looking at pics. Made my day.

----------

